# Cross pollination of Flowers Results



## arbra (Dec 18, 2017)

So far I have gotten the following:

Yellow Pansy cross pollinated with Yellow Pansy - White Pansy
Yellow Pansy cross pollinated with Yellow Pansy - Coral Pansy (Rare)
Yellow Pansy cross pollinated with Yellow Pansy - Orange Pansy
Pink Tulip cross pollinated with Orange Tulip - White Tulip
Pink Tulip cross pollinated with Orange Tulip - Orange Tulip
Pink Tulip cross pollinated with Orange Tulip - Black Tulip (Rare)

What have other people gotten?


----------



## Soigne (Dec 18, 2017)

black tulip cross pollinated with a pink tulip gives out purple tulip seeds


----------



## J087 (Dec 18, 2017)

So far I'd say:
Common + common = 70% common, 30% rare.
Common + rare = 50% common, 50% lv1 rare. (black, pink)
Rare + rare = 50% lv1 rare (black pink), 50% lv2 rare (purple)


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 18, 2017)

red tulip x red tulip = yellow tulip
orange tulip x red tulip = yellow tulip


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 18, 2017)

Omgggfff they made legit orange pansies??? And blue tulips????

I think I'm gonna cry :,)


----------



## Bcat (Dec 18, 2017)

Wish there was an item that guaranteed rares when you cross pollinated. I’d use the heck out of it.


----------



## noctibloom (Dec 18, 2017)

This is what I've been using, and it hasn't been inaccurate so far: 

https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCamp/comments/7kh2wi/cross_pollination_combinations/


----------

